# more skidder mods



## 371groundie (Jan 13, 2010)

awhile back i posted a thread about people modifying skidders, custom add ons etc. check these guys out. 

http://www.heavyequipmentclassified...B-Tree-Farmer-Cable-Skidder-with-Backhoe.html

http://www.heavyequipmentclassified...istings/367/Tree-Farmer-C5-Cable-Skidder.html

notice its a canadian site. i think they might have been snow bound a little too long one winter.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 14, 2010)

*There ya go gettn me to look at old iron*

A favorite pass time of mine by the way .. I couldn't figure out what the basket / bed on the back of the skidder was for ... Also on that web site was a Tree Farmer with one of those side clamp things on the front blade , what are they for ???


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 14, 2010)

That little Tree Farmer C4B is about the right size skidder for me ...... The back hoe attachment would be handy , but the skidder would be great .......


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 14, 2010)

The newest John Deere skidders have those piling clamps on the front blade. I think they would be very handy.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 14, 2010)

*What does that clamp thing on the blade do ?????*

I would imagine that the hyd. clyinder takes a thrashin .. I can,t figure out what it does tho ....


----------



## 371groundie (Jan 23, 2010)

it allows you to pick up the log and stack it, rather that by pushing it up the pile.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 23, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The newest John Deere skidders have those piling clamps on the front blade. I think they would be very handy.


Not alll of the new one do.


----------



## dancan (Jan 23, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> Tree Farmer with one of those side clamp things on the front blade , what are they for ???



My best guess would be a grapple to move slash around .


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 24, 2010)

371groundie said:


> it allows you to pick up the log and stack it, rather that by pushing it up the pile.



.

. Thanks 371 !!! makes sense ...


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jan 24, 2010)

a friend of mine from waterford me has a little JD 440 that has a backhoe attached on the back. It has quick connect hydraulic lines and mounts by the way of a few drop in pins, it only takes a few moments to put on and take off. Its pretty handy.


----------



## Podaltura (Feb 12, 2010)

In this forum there are a lot of pics of forestry equipment. The only problem is the German, but the pics are great.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 12, 2010)

The German ????????? 
.Is it the translation ???? You have a good line of power saws ......
. It must be funny reading some of us argue over east coast / west coast 
.
.


----------



## jhays (Feb 12, 2010)

forklift attachment on front, read it lol


----------



## Podaltura (Feb 13, 2010)

JaJaJaJaJa. I forgot the link, jajajaa You can see the forum here. Excuse my little memory, 

http://www.baumaschinenbilder.de/forum/board.php?boardid=85


----------



## fmaglin (Feb 13, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> That little Tree Farmer C4B is about the right size skidder for me ...... The back hoe attachment would be handy , but the skidder would be great .......


:agree2:It'd be the right size skidder for me as well. Been trying to find a fixer upper, but not much luck so far.


----------

